# Ein Linux User weniger!



## Gabi (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

also zuerst möchte ich mich bei *allen* bedanken, die mir irgendwie
und irgenwo geholfen haben oder eben guten Willen gezeigt haben
Ich hab genervt, ich weiss ... aber da ich kein "freak" bin (ist auch zeitlich
nicht möglich) denk ich, verzeiht Ihr mir das!?

Ich bin/war ein Neuling bei Linux, und ich muss ehrlich sagen ... mir gefällts
soweit um Welten besser als das Windows

Aber is halt schwieriger als beim "Gates - Teppen" ...
Ich hab mir jetzt echt schon viele Distributionen gekauft und alle liefen
nicht so wie sie sollten. Den Apfel auf dem Kopf hat "redhat" abgeschossen.
Denn das lies sich nichtmal installieren.

Wenn man etwas downloaden möchte (auf irgend einer Seite, seis bei SuSE selber oder KDE oder sonst wo ...), stehen x Files zur verfügung und man 
weiss nicht was man eigendlich saugen soll ... zu mindest ein Neuling weiss
das nicht!

Unter Windows (obwohl es sch ...  ist), ein File, eines saugen, installieren und es passt! Da gibts nix mit Kernel hin, XFree her ...

Und deshalb werd ich mir das xp kaufen und dann wird es auch mit der Verbindung der zwei Pc´s klappen ...

Obwohl mir eigendlich schon jetzt das Herz blutet.
Warum?
Weil ich irgendwie in Linux schon verliebt bin (wenn man das so sagen darf/kann).

Nur, wie schon gesagt, bin ich kein Freak und ich bin mit meinen Nerven am Ende ....

Vielen Dank noch mal an alle und

ganz, ganz liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## JoelH (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *Obwohl mir eigendlich schon jetzt das Herz blutet.
> *


Ich lach micht tot.

ein SSH Server läuft immer und mein Script für die DSL Weiterleitung funktioniert überall. Aber du hast 2-3 mal dasselbe gefragt aber nie gesagt warumw as nciht wirklich ging. Gut die Hardware ist ab und an ein Problem. Aber wenn Suse rennt dann versteht es sowohl open ssh als auch mein weiterleitungscript für den laptop. 

*kopfschüttel* 

Naja kauf die XP und werd damit glücklich.


----------



## Gabi (10. Oktober 2003)

@JoelH

Ich bedank mich auch bei dir herzlich!

... und lach dich bitte nicht tot, wäre schade!

Liebe Grüße
gabi


----------



## JoelH (11. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *
> ... wäre schade!
> *



Denke ich nicht, konnte Dir ja leider nichts von dem vermitteln was ich an dem OS so mag


----------



## Habenix (11. Oktober 2003)

Hi Gabi,


glaubst du alle sind hier als freaks (so wie du sie nennst) geboren? 
Ich habe damals mit RedHat 5.2 angefangen ...damals gab es keine Flatrates mit DSL und Kabel oder was auch immer und soviele user die Ihre Meinung "on th fly" in Foren (wie dieser z.B.) mitteilen konnten"........ 
Eigentlich spielt es keine Rolle mit welcher Distri ich angefangen habe ...ich habe angefangen Linux zu "sehen".
Wenn du meinst es ist nix für dich dann lass es....

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

mein bescheidener Beitrag zu dem Thema kann nur der folgende sein:

Ich habs auch mit Linux versucht. Allerdings bin ich Anwender und kein
"Unter-der-Motorhaube-Schrauber". Und es ist leider tatsächlich so, dass
für reine Anwender Linux nicht der Hmmel auf Erden ist, weil es nicht in jeder
Beziehung eine "Out-of-the-Box"-Lösung ist.

Kein Anwender hat große Lust, sich durch alle möglichen Unbilden des
Pinguins zu wursteln. Schade drum, geb ich ja zu. Aber es wäre schön,
wenn bei den o.g. Freaks etwas (nur ein klein wenig) mehr Verständnis
zu spüren wäre für die, die einen PC produktiv nutzen möchten und nicht
schon in der Konfiguration und Pflege eines Computersystems Erfüllung finden.

Gabi, ich wünsche dir (trotz Gates) viel Erfolg in der XP-Welt und wünsche dir,
dass du auf dem Weg mehr Zeit für deine eigentlichen Vorhaben findest.
Ich kann dich verstehen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Habenix (11. Oktober 2003)

Hi Martin,



> Aber es wäre schön, wenn bei den o.g. Freaks etwas (nur ein klein wenig) mehr Verständnis zu spüren wäre für die, die einen PC produktiv nutzen möchten und nicht schon in der Konfiguration und Pflege eines Computersystems Erfüllung finden.



produktiv? Ich kann mir Produktivität ohne Linux nicht vorstellen...
Das Problem für Neulinge (sag ich mal) ist die Verwöhnung von Microsoft. Linux ist nun mal nicht Microsoft. 
Ich kann nicht für alle sprechen aber ich komm mit Linux prima zurecht mit allem pipapo....Desahlb bin ich (und andere auch) in diesem Forum um anderen weiter zu helfen. 
Eins sag ich nur: "Wenns läuft dann läufts ...."


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## JoelH (11. Oktober 2003)

*hmm*



> _Original geschrieben von Martin Schaefer _
> *Hi,
> 
> mein bescheidener Beitrag zu dem Thema kann nur der folgende sein:
> ...


Problem ist hier aebr auch das die Rechenr OUT of The BOX - WIn sind und keine Vorkonfigurierten Linuxrechner. Kauf dir halt was gescheites 


> _Original geschrieben von Martin Schaefer _
> *
> ....... Schade drum, geb ich ja zu.
> ......*


WARUM ?
Du sagtest doch eben dass du es nicht magst, als Anwender ! Fühlst du dich dadurch uncool oder warum diesr Schmalsatz der völlig irrsinnig sit ? Du magst Linux nicht aber trotzdem findest du es schade das du es nicht magst  
WIe ist dennd as zu verstehen ?


> _Original geschrieben von Martin Schaefer _
> *
> Aber es wäre schön,
> wenn bei den o.g. Freaks etwas (nur ein klein wenig) mehr Verständnis
> ...


Freaks ? 
Sorry ich bin zwar Programmierer aber ich entwickle für Windows, trotzdem läuft privat Linux. Ein Freak bin ich definitiv nicht. Auch bin ich kein Linuxgott. ICh hab auch sachen an denen ich verzweifle, aber die hab ich in meinem Programmieralltag auch unter Windows. Es kommt auf die sichtweise an. Ich will nicht sagen dass deine falsch ist, sie ist aber einseitig !


> _Original geschrieben von Martin Schaefer _
> *
> Gabi, ich wünsche dir (trotz Gates) viel Erfolg in der XP-Welt und wünsche dir,
> dass du auf dem Weg mehr Zeit für deine eigentlichen Vorhaben findest.
> ...



was soll dieses '(trotz Gates)' 

Steh doch dazu dass du Anwender bist ! Das ist kein Verbrechen, find ich sogar gut , weil ich sehe dies jeden Tag neu auf der Arbeit, es gibt Anwender die können nichtmal unterscheiden zwischen NT und XP und Linux KDE3XPStyle. Aber diese Leute stehen dazu !


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Oktober 2003)

*Re: hmm*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *Kauf dir halt was gescheites *


Mach dir darum mal keine allzugroßen Sorgen. Ich denke,
dass ich ausreichend "gescheites" habe. 


> * Fühlst du dich dadurch uncool oder warum diesr Schmalsatz der völlig irrsinnig sit ?*


Immer schön geschmeidig bleiben, ok?


> *Du magst Linux nicht aber trotzdem findest du es schade das du es nicht magst*


Vielleicht weil ich denke, dass Linux das Potential hätte, wenn ein paar Dinge anders wären?


> *Freaks ? Sorry ich bin zwar Programmierer aber ...*


Warum fühlst du dich dann angesprochen?


> *was soll dieses '(trotz Gates)' *


Muss ich ein guter Freund von Herrn Gates sein wenn ich "Anwender" bin?

Also mal ehrlich, ich habe leider den Eindruck, dass auch du dich in irgendeiner
Weise angegriffen fühlst. Einseitig war mein Beitrag nun wirklich nicht. Ich gebe
aber zu, dass ich nichts damit anfangen kann, wenn ein "Freak" eine Technologie
wie eine heilige Kuh verteidigt und es nicht wirklich zulässt, dass andere eben aus
sicherlich auch guten Gründen andere Präferenzen haben (müssen).

Die Freunde des Pinguins sind in der Beziehung LEIDER oft viel zu kompromisslos
in ihrer Meinung. Und ich habe sowohl vom Umfang her, als auch vom zeitlichen
Aufwand betrachtet genug mit Computern zu tun gehabt um behaupten zu können,
dass dieser "Betriebssystem-Extremismus" eine massive Bremse für Linux
insgesamt ist. Betriebssysteme sind kein Selbstzweck. Sie werden produziert bzw.
entwickelt, um bestimmte Anwendungen zu ermöglichen ... also für die Anwender.

Die Gemeinde der Programmierer und Webmaster ist sicher schon fest im Boot
mit dem Namen Linux. Aber es wird kein Weg daran vorbeiführen, auch die Anwender
von Desktop-Applikationen ins Boot zu holen, wenn Linux die breite Akzeptanz am
Markt finden will.

Wenn Linux und seine derzeitige Usergemeinde diese breite Akzeptanz nicht will,
dann gibt es ja auch keinen Grund sich zu wundern, wenn andere eben nicht zu
überzeugen sind. 

Wenn du das aufmerksam liest, dann verstehst du, dass man es schade finden kann,
dass Linux eben (noch) nicht das Richtige für jeden sein kann.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## oezer (11. Oktober 2003)

hi,

also ich kann dem martin nur zustimmen, es ist genau das was er hier anspricht, es gibt noch keine richtige kommerzielle/open software die auch die breite masse anspricht. Nicht jeder hat die Zeit und Lust ständig 'am' Betriebsystem zu arbeiten statt nur zu produzieren, entwickeln etc.

@gabi
was die gabi betrifft fand ich jetzt irgendwie bisher süss, aber hey im ernst keiner ist dir hier böse wenn du linux aufgibst. Ich bin immer noch am installieren und deinstallieren. Also wenn es dich beruhigt habe ich mittlerweile locker 30 installationen hinter mir immer wieder platt machen und neu aufspielen, andere distr. ausprobieren. Ich habe es einige zeit so gemacht auf der einen partition läuft win und auf der anderen suse inclusive lilo. Mittlerweile nur noch suse. Bei den Plattengrössen die heute auf dem Markt erhältlich sind ist das locker machbar. Vondaher haben wir dich noch gar nicht abgeschrieben  he he


----------



## Thorsten Ball (11. Oktober 2003)

*Re: Re: hmm*



> Die Freunde des Pinguins sind in der Beziehung LEIDER oft viel zu kompromisslos
> in ihrer Meinung. Und ich habe sowohl vom Umfang her, als auch vom zeitlichen
> Aufwand betrachtet genug mit Computern zu tun gehabt um behaupten zu können,
> dass dieser "Betriebssystem-Extremismus" eine massive Bremse für Linux
> ...



Da kann ich Martin nur zustimmen, benutze zwar selber Linux
auf dem 2t Rechner, aber es wird, wie gesagt, mehr
am OS gearbeitet, als dass man mal was benutzt.
Und das trifft eigentlich bei jeder Linux Community/ jedem
Linux Forum zu.

MrNugget


----------



## JohannesR (11. Oktober 2003)

Hm, was mich an diesem Thread irgendwie stört, ist die Aussage. Die Aussage lautet unterbewusst nämlich "Linux ist nichts für Einsteiger, man muss erst 6 Jahre Informatik studiert haben, bevor man es nutzen kann!". Das ist leider unsinn, und ich befürchte, dass einige potentielle Linux-Einsteiger sich von Gabis erfahrungen mit Linux abschrecken lassen. 
Warum muss man für so einen $#!§*/ auch einen eigenen Thread eröffnen?

Nur meine 0,02 Euro.


----------



## Blumenkind (11. Oktober 2003)

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen Gabi, 
dass keine Distri. auf deiner Systemkonfiguration nicht  "richtig" läuft.
Ich selbst bin ein Linux Anfänger und bei mir läuft auch nicht alles so wie ich es will.
Selbt unter Windows laufen einige Dinge nicht so wie sie eigentlich laufen sollten.
Zumal habe ich im Moment starke Schwierigkeiten meine Soundkarte vernünftig zum laufen zu bringen. 
Auch Java hat ziemlich rumgezickt beim updaten, aber mit ein bischen Hilfe geht halt alles
Ich bin persönlich recht froh, dass ich zusätzlich zu Windows noch ein "Ausweichsystem" habe, da XP z.Z. ziemliche Macken hat, nennen wir sie mal BLUESCREENS, und meine Arbeit am Rechner dabei schon mehrfach zurückgeworfen wurde:/

Also durch solche eher kleinen Probleme mit Linux würde ich mich nicht einschüchtern lassen.


----------



## JoelH (11. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

@Martin Schäfer
Ich fühl mich nicht angegriffen oder sowas, da es mir egal ist wer welches OS benutzt. Ist jedem seine Sache. Allerdings ärgert mich dasselbe was Johannes Röttger hier ärgert. Das man die Leute im glauben lässt das Linux nix für Anfänger ist. Dem ist nicht so. 

Ihr überseht ein Detail welches sehr wichtig ist. Gerade für einen Anwender =>

Thema VORINSTALLIERTES Betriebsystem.

Hier ist der Harken, gib gabi ein vorinstalliertes Linuxsystem und sie hat damit genauso wenig Probleme wie mit einem Windowssystems.  Gerade dem Anwender ist es egal was er nutzt denn der installiert überhaupt nichts. Das wird von der Hardwareabteilung übernommen. Der User kann am Rechner nicht verstellen oder installieren !

Das ist so ein Punkt wo hier Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden. Entweder man installiert Treiber etc. dann ist man KEIN Anwender mehr und sollte schon ein wenig Zeit investieren oder man ist Anwender dann installiert man nicht und da ist es völlig wurscht was man benutzt.


----------



## chewie (12. Dezember 2003)

Sooo.. jetzt hab ich mich mal hier angemeldet, um auf diesen höchstinteressanten Thread zu antworten .. 

Ich bin auch einer dieser genannten Anwender, auch wenn ich mich manchmal traue, über den Tellerrand zu schauen, ohne mich gleich an der Uni für ein Informatikstudium einzuschreiben...

Seit 2 Jahren steige ich jetzt schon auf Linux um - und jetzt hat es endlich vollends Windows abgelöst. (ausser evtl. im Gamesbereich, aber das ist ein anderes Thema und eher nebensache, mittlerweilen hab ich für das 'Problem" noch ne W2K Partition) Zugeschnitten auf meine Anforderungen, die ich an (m)einen funktionierenden PC habe.

Zwischendurch habe ich mit einige Problemen gekämpft, unter anderem auch die ganze Verständnissache, die man gerade als Newbie z. B. in Sachen Dateisystemen nicht so leicht hinbekommt. Auch das Performanceproblem (ich hatte nur ein TP 600 mit 300 Mhz) unter Linux war immer wieder ein Hindernis, weswegen ich zeitweise auf BeOS umgestiegen bin. [Zur Erklärung der Performancesache: Ich weiß, das Linux sehr schnell sein kann, und es verschiedene Fenstermanager gibt. Aber die Bastelei war mir zu blöd, und ich wollte den KDE...  Zudem war OpenOffice auch eine zwingende Software, die vernünftig laufen sollte. Gelöst hab ich das ganze Schlußendlich durch ein neues Thinkpad mit 1 Ghz und 384 MB Ram.]

Wie gesagt, der Umstieg ist abgeschlossen und von den vielen Anfängerproblemen hatte ich mit RedHat 9 nicht mehr sehr viele:

"Leeres" Notebook - InstallationsCD rein - (Viele OK´s später) -> Installation - Boot von Linux - Hintergrundmusik (xmms) für weitere Programminstallation angemacht - OpenOffice installiert - Gimp fertig installiert - Internetwizard benutzt - Online gegangen (über Firmennetzwerk-DSL) / erste Dokumente getippt / BIlder bearbeitet / Homepage gebastelt bzw. ergänzt = Anwendung pur unter Linux

Vielleicht machen sich manche Leute das Leben einfach unnötig schwer?

Ok, ich betreibe hier und da noch ein bißchen Feintuning & Einarbeitung (rpm-manager, apachekompilierung, samba etc...) aber mit den richtigen Fragen und ein wenig (echtem) guten Willen ist das doch hinzubekommen.. 

Ich bin zufrieden mit Linux, ich habe keine Abstürze (ich sage nur beschädigte Dateien unter Windows/Word und "wiederherstellung" selbiger) und es ist beinahe BeOS-mäßig, flüssiges Arbeiten möglich..

Das Linux etwas für Freaks ist, ist meiner Meinung nach eine schon lang überholte Phrase, die gerne hier und da mal aufgegriffen wird.

Gruß, chewie

ps. Danke an all die Leute, die sich so dermaßen in Linux & den OpenSource-Sektor reinknien.


----------



## Sinac (12. Dezember 2003)

Im Prinzip ist Linux kaum schwerer zu beherschen als Windows (also SuSE RedHat etc.). Es gibt sogar Studien die belegen das die Benutzung von SuSE mit KDE 3.1 für totale neulingen genauso einfach/schwer ist wie Windows.
Der Umstieg ist natürlich anstrengend wenn man sich an diese "Scheinwelt"
von Microsoft gwöhnt hat, aber egal wie lange es dauert, wenn das System erstmal läuft hälts auch so schnell nichts wieder auf!
Ich wollte auch schon aof genug alles hinschmeißen und drauf sche***n aber später lehnt es sich immer! Ich nutze Linux jetzt seit ca. 1 - 1,5 Jahren und bin
wahrschinlich immer noch ziemlich Newbie, aber trotzdem weiß ich die Vorteile
inzwischen sehr zu schätzen!

z.B. diese Woche:
Ich wollte auf meinen Notebook Debian 3.0 installieren. Die "safe" installation
lief auch ohne Probleme, allerdings macht das Tulip Modul aus dem 2.2.20er Kernel mit meiner NIC Probleme. Also wollte ich erst den 2.4er installieren aber was ich auch gemacht habe, er ließ sich nicht booten mit der begründung
hda: lost interrupt
Mein nächster Gedanke den unstable 2.6.test9 zu nehmen ging auch in die hose, den konnste ich nicht mal kompilieren bzw. depmod ging immer schief...
Ich war kurz davor SuSE zu installieren, hab dann aber meinen letzte tropfen Ehrgeiz gepackt und siehe da:
Seit heute (nach 5 Tagen!) läuft auf meinem Notebook ein süßes kleines Debian mit einem fleißigen 2.6er Kernel und schiebt fleißig Pakete durch Netz =)

Naja, was ich damit sagen wollte: Es ist echt aktig, aber es lohn sich wirklich!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Gabi (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chewie _
> *Sooo.. jetzt hab ich mich mal hier angemeldet, um auf diesen höchstinteressanten Thread zu antworten ..
> 
> Das Linux etwas für Freaks ist, ist meiner Meinung nach eine schon lang überholte Phrase, die gerne hier und da mal aufgegriffen wird.
> ...



Hi,

mittlerweile hab ich *Dreamweaver* und *Photoshop 6.0* mit wine zum laufen gebracht und bin damit sehr zu frieden, mit SuSE 9.0!  
Mein Windows, welches noch immer auf der Festplatte ist, hab ich schon lange nicht mehr benutzt/gestartet! Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass ein neuer Benutzer nicht so schnell zu recht kommt wie unter Windows
Unter Windows frage ich ein paar Bekannte wenn was nicht geht und schon ab ich´s ... unter Linux muss man dann doch in Foren herum krebbsen und den Leuten gehörig auf die Nerven gehen, bis man mal was kapiert und das dauert meist einige Wochen bis Monate .... open end 
Weil es eben noch nicht genug Leute gibt, die man so neben bei fragen kann und weil Linux eben anders ist

Also doch *noch* für Freaks, bin ja auch eine geworden!  
Nur bin ich halt noch eine nichts wissende Freak´in!  
Aber das wird schon!  

So, und zum Schluß noch eine Kleinigkeit:
Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, ok? Kein Krieg, versprochen?   

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *Unter Windows frage ich ein paar Bekannte wenn was nicht geht und schon ab ich´s ... unter Linux muss man dann doch in Foren herum krebbsen
> *



Das kommt wohl eher darauf an was mann für Freunde hat.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (12. Dezember 2003)

Und ich glaube dass es vorallem an der Gewohnheit liegt, hätten alle von Anfang an 
mit Linux angefangen statt mit Windows 95 ( also die Leute in meinem Alter  ),
dann würden sie das genauso beherrschen und hätten viel mehr Probleme
mit Windows. Denn wenn ich mir sowas anhöre von den totalen Anfänger:

".. und kopierst die Daten von der CD..-"
"-Wo find ich die? Arbeitsplatz? Ja ? Ok"

Das ist eben das was sie gewöhnt sind und sie kommen damit zurecht. Hätten
sie von Anfang an ein Homeverzeichnis..
Ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine 

Thorsten


----------



## JoelH (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *Hi,
> 
> mittlerweile hab ich Dreamweaver und Photoshop 6.0 mit wine zum laufen gebracht und bin damit sehr zu frieden, mit SuSE 9.0!
> ...



Dann weiss ich ja wen ich fragen kann wenn ich mal wieder ein NUR Windows Schachprogramm hab das zickt


----------



## Gabi (13. Dezember 2003)

so kann man das natürlich auch sehen!  

@JoelH
Das lass mal schön brav, das fragen!  
Mein Linuxhorizont erweitert sich sehr, sehr langsam! 

Gabi


----------



## JoelH (13. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *
> Mein Linuxhorizont erweitert sich sehr, sehr langsam!
> 
> Gabi *



Meiner auch  IChh hab halt nur 3 Jahre vorsprung. Wie auch immer, haste eigentlich die 'Netzwerk X Server Verbindung' aufgebaut bekommen?


----------

